# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  konkurss

## Andrejs

megaprocesoru būvētājiem un citiem oldskūl cienitājiem:
http://dangerousprototypes.com/open-740 ... mpetition/

----------


## JDat

> megaprocesoru būvētājiem un citiem oldskūl cienitājiem:
> http://dangerousprototypes.com/open-740 ... mpetition/


 heh. interesanti. Kā reiz līdzība ar blakus tēmu...  termiņi gan sakompresēti... Nepilni divi mēneši...

----------

